#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Dear love of my life.. You're still missing...!

## schoonheid28

Niet reageren als je niet sirieus bent!

----------


## schoonheid28

upppp

----------


## schoonheid28

niemand?????

----------


## faris2508

salamalikum,
salamaikum,
ik vind het leuk om jou beter leren kennen,ik woon in den haag en ik heb een goede baan.

met vriendelijke groet.

mido

----------


## schoonheid28

upppp

----------


## rachidinoh

Sallaaam,

Een woord "WAUW".
Wat mooi beschreven, verdient een award.

Inscha allah kom je de ware tegen.

Wasallaam

----------


## schoonheid28

Thanks

----------


## schoonheid28

upppp

----------


## muslimrocco

salam 
jouw man alleen Allah hem kent en op jouw wacht.het is gewoon kwestie van tijd , waaneer en waar !in het leven is er geen toeval ! blijf gewoon optimistisch en je zult zien inshallah 
nice text , i hope u ll find ur soulmate soon inshallah !
amine

----------


## schoonheid28

> salam 
> jouw man alleen Allah hem kent en op jouw wacht.het is gewoon kwestie van tijd , waaneer en waar !in het leven is er geen toeval ! blijf gewoon optimistisch en je zult zien inshallah 
> nice text , i hope u ll find ur soulmate soon inshallah !
> amine



dank je wel 

inschallah!

----------


## schoonheid28

upppp

----------


## jamal narif

salaam oealikoem,

Plots stond je voor me,
ik wist niet wat ik las..
Toen herkende ik je mooie ogen,
en je lieve lach..
Ik wou dat ik een traan was.
Geboren in je ogen.
Leven op je wangen.
Sterven op je lippen..

grtz

----------


## schoonheid28

upppiee

----------


## schoonheid28

upppp

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## Mootje_29

Mooi geschreven maar best lange ad om te zeggen ik zoek een man  :Smilie:

----------


## schoonheid28

> Mooi geschreven maar best lange ad om te zeggen ik zoek een man



beter te lang dan tekort hihih

----------


## Mootje_29

> beter te lang dan tekort hihih


Demotiveert de gegadigden alleen maar denk ik zo  :Smilie:

----------


## schoonheid28

niet iedereen denkt zoals jij denkt

succes veder

----------


## Mootje_29

Succes heb jij nodig ,jij zoekt tenslotte  :Smilie:

----------


## Tarik101

Upp met je mee :Smilie:

----------


## schoonheid28

uppiee

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppp

----------


## Majidje

> uppppp


Kan ik een samenvatting krijgen van je bovenstaande tekst?

----------


## Tarik101

> Kan ik een samenvatting krijgen van je bovenstaande tekst?


Hahahah..

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

> Upp met je mee



thankssss

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

Je kan goed schrijven...

Heb je 'm al gevonden?

----------


## schoonheid28

> Je kan goed schrijven...
> 
> Heb je 'm al gevonden?



thanks!

als ik hem had gevonden dan had ik me oproepje allang verwijderd

----------


## schoonheid28

Met geld..kan je een huis kopen maar geen thuis..Kan je een bed kopen, maar geen slaap..Kan je een horloge kopen maar geen tijd..Kan je macht kopen maar geen respect

----------


## schoonheid28

Al Imaam Aboe Hatim Ibn Hibbaan Al bastti zei:
"De tong van de oprechte zit achter zijn hart. Als hij wilt praten, raadpleegt hij zijn hart. Als het in zijn voordeel is dan praat hij en anders niet. De onwetende heeft zijn hart aan het uiteinde van zijn tong zitten en alles wat zijn tong passeert spreekt hij uit. En degene die zijn tong niet in bedwang houdt, is niet in staat om zijn Religie te begrijpen."

----------


## weldnass

waarom geef je je nummer weg als je niet reageert, ze3ma serieus.

----------


## schoonheid28

> waarom geef je je nummer weg als je niet reageert, ze3ma serieus.



omdat je niet me type bent
ik heb je foto gezien en helaas niks voor mij

----------


## weld mo

> Dear love of my life.. You're still missing...!
> 
> Ik vermoed dat we nooit eerder in contact zijn geweest, desondanks schrijf ik je deze brief omdat ik me een beetje zorgen maak... 
> Van jongs af aan is me namelijk door talloze mensen beloofd en verzekerd dat je ooit 'out of the blue' in mijn leven zou stappen om me te overweldigen met je liefde. Na 29 jaar, is er nog steeds geen teken van leven. Zo nu en dan komt er iemand langs die zich voordoet als jij, maar deze valt dan snel door de mand en de teleurstelling is dan des te groter.. Substitute love.. Hmmm niet mijn ding.
> 
> Wat is precies het probleem? Lopen we elkaar toevallig mis? Zoek je me op de verkeerde plaatsen? Of weet je de weg naar mijn hart niet? Ik kijk zelf ook heel goed om me heen maar ook dat eindigt niet in succes. 
> 
> In mijn dromen ben je een aantrekkelijke, lange, atletische man met een mooi gevormd postuur. Je gezicht is puur,mannelijk en straalt n en al charme uit. Dat ondeugend trekje dat je typeert, doet de vlinders in mijn grommen van de honger..honger naar jouw aanwezigheid. Moet je nagaan dat deze turbulentie al veroorzaakt wordt door dagdagelijkse fantasien. Ik vraag me af welke explosies de realiteit met zich mee zal brengen.Maar of je enigszins dezelfde man bent als in mijn dromen, is nog maar de vraag?
> 
> ...


Imschallah zul je je mektab tegenkomen.nice topic good luck

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

> thanks!
> 
> als ik hem had gevonden dan had ik me oproepje allang verwijderd


Ah oke, nou gair insha allah.

Vertrouw op allah swt.

----------


## weldnass

ja onzeker typje

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppp

----------


## Abdlah

idd wat een lap gezever zeg

----------


## gladiator53

Zit er tussen al die reacties niemand die jou wilt leren kennen en andersom?

Groetjes Abdel

----------


## schoonheid28

> Zit er tussen al die reacties niemand die jou wilt leren kennen en andersom?
> 
> Groetjes Abdel


meeste zn lelijk en niet serieus

----------


## schoonheid28

> Ah oke, nou gair insha allah.
> 
> Vertrouw op allah swt.


 amien! inchalllah

----------


## SCIENTIFIC

hij ligt onder de bus

----------


## schoonheid28

upppppppppppp

----------


## Majidje

> Dear love of my life.. You're still missing...!
> 
> Ik vermoed dat we nooit eerder in contact zijn geweest, desondanks schrijf ik je deze brief omdat ik me een beetje zorgen maak... 
> Van jongs af aan is me namelijk door talloze mensen beloofd en verzekerd dat je ooit 'out of the blue' in mijn leven zou stappen om me te overweldigen met je liefde. Na 29 jaar, is er nog steeds geen teken van leven. Zo nu en dan komt er iemand langs die zich voordoet als jij, maar deze valt dan snel door de mand en de teleurstelling is dan des te groter.. Substitute love.. Hmmm niet mijn ding.
> 
> Wat is precies het probleem? Lopen we elkaar toevallig mis? Zoek je me op de verkeerde plaatsen? Of weet je de weg naar mijn hart niet? Ik kijk zelf ook heel goed om me heen maar ook dat eindigt niet in succes. 
> 
> In mijn dromen ben je een aantrekkelijke, lange, atletische man met een mooi gevormd postuur. Je gezicht is puur,mannelijk en straalt &#233;&#233;n en al charme uit. Dat ondeugend trekje dat je typeert, doet de vlinders in mijn grommen van de honger..honger naar jouw aanwezigheid. Moet je nagaan dat deze turbulentie al veroorzaakt wordt door dagdagelijkse fantasie&#235;n. Ik vraag me af welke explosies de realiteit met zich mee zal brengen.Maar of je enigszins dezelfde man bent als in mijn dromen, is nog maar de vraag?
> 
> ...


Kun je een samenvatting geven?

----------


## Amine23

Niet veell praten

----------


## Goeie-vent

Salam ailaikoum,

Ik zie dat je oproep gedateerd is, echter vroeg ik me wel af of je nog op zoek bent. Ik voldoe aan de meeste van jouw wensen, maar kom niet uit de regio Utrecht en ben 36 jaar ( val buiten de genoemde range). 

Ik denk dat ik jou veel te bieden hebt als jij bereidt bent om elkaar beter te leren kennen.

Ik hoor het wel als je meer van mij wilt weten....

Groet,

----------


## gladiator53

Als je wilt, kunnen we elkaar via de mail kennis maken met elkaar. Ik ben serieus. Of ik niet lelijk ben? Dat is aan jou om te beoordelen.

----------


## schoonheid28

upppppppppppp

----------


## MissIntellect

Niet netjes van je he, dat je andermans tekst kopieert en de suggestie wekt dat jij het hebt geschreven! Dat zijn mijj woorden!!!!! Gelieve dit te verwijderen en je eigen creatie te maken!!!!! Dank!

----------


## mousour37

ik snap er geen Bal gehakt van wat er in die tekst staat

----------


## Sadic

Hello lady. Heb je dit zelf geschreven? Prachtig, ik zelf hou ook van schrijven maar dit drong tot diep in m'n aderen en ging dwars door m'n hart. Als een zwaard dat net is gesmeden door een smid en nog gloeit van de hitte. Bravo, bravo, bravo. X

----------


## schoonheid28

> Hello lady. Heb je dit zelf geschreven? Prachtig, ik zelf hou ook van schrijven maar dit drong tot diep in m'n aderen en ging dwars door m'n hart. Als een zwaard dat net is gesmeden door een smid en nog gloeit van de hitte. Bravo, bravo, bravo. X



thanks!

----------


## schoonheid28

in je dromen dat jij zoiets kan verzinnen! je wilt vind de tekst zo mooi dat je m zelf wilt gebruiken 

weg wezen word niet goed van zulke mensen pfffffffff

----------


## schoonheid28

> ik ken haar is een lelijke mega koe, en een aandachtgestoorde........



in jou dromen dat je mij kent jammer he dat je geen aandacht krijgt dat komt omdat je vreselijk lelijk bent

----------


## schoonheid28

> Niet netjes van je he, dat je andermans tekst kopieert en de suggestie wekt dat jij het hebt geschreven! Dat zijn mijj woorden!!!!! Gelieve dit te verwijderen en je eigen creatie te maken!!!!! Dank!



in je dromen dat jij zoiets kan verzinnen! je wilt vind de tekst zo mooi dat je m zelf wilt gebruiken 

weg wezen word niet goed van zulke mensen pfffffffff

----------


## schoonheid28

Uppppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

Uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

Waarom zoveel enge mensen hier pfffff

----------


## Majidje

> in je dromen dat jij zoiets kan verzinnen! je wilt vind de tekst zo mooi dat je m zelf wilt gebruiken 
> 
> weg wezen word niet goed van zulke mensen pfffffffff


http://forums.marokko.nl/showthread.php?t=4834733&amp;

----------


## anony

Prachtige woorden je hoeft niet meer te wachten.
Wil jegraag beter leren kennen

----------


## schoonheid28

upppppppppppp

----------


## Mokertje-big

Salam meid, ik heb je verhaal aandachtig doorgelezen. Op de een of andere manier voel ik mezelf hiertoe aangetrokken, wat jij beschrijft is wat ik kan bieden. Nog vullen praatjes geen gaatjes, ik ben een man van daden, en een man die zich aan zijn woord houd. Hopelijk hoop ik hiermee in contact met jou te kunnen gaan.

----------


## dr:)

Dear love of my life.. I'm still here. 

Ik voel je zachte adem strelend op mijn huid plagerig verlokkend passie straal je uit. Zwoele kussen dwalen fladderend en traag mijn lichaam is betoverd en beantwoordt stilletjes je brief. We zoeken in elkaar verleidelijke troeven en in ons houding kun je liefde proeven. In verstrengeling gebonden steeds hoger op de tree de hemel binnen bereik. Het is fout, het is niet goed, dat je m'n buikje kribbelt en het hoort niet, dat weten we allebei maar je maakt me zo vrolijk en Allah ziet het. Je hebt het niet voor het kiezen en ik was heus niet van plan mij in jou te verliezen. Maar ja, het is gebeurd dus hou het tussen jou en mij en alsjeblief maak me vrolijk, wild en blij... Je amandel zachte ogen. Voorzien van zwoele glans bereidheid om je te geven in mijn intieme balans. Je handen tastend op mijn huid je lippen vochtig zacht je lokt, ik wacht op je. Je lichaamstaal vol kracht. Voor mij is het zo tastbaar je sensuele gloed ik kan je niet weerstaan. Je zit diep in mijn. Ik wou dat je hier was dicht bij mij n handdruk, n lachje en ik ben blij! Maar je bent er niet, ik ben alleen, met enkel donker om me heen. Ik heb altijd echt van iedereen gehouden. Altijd om iedereen gegeven. Maar jouw verschijning bracht een ommekeer in mijn leven. Door jou weet ik nu dat echte verliefde kan bestaan. Maar ook dat eeuwig onbeantwoorde verlangen hele diepe wonden achter kan laat want liefde maakt je blind. Wordt altijd beweerd. Toch weet ik dat ik je nu zie. Als je het feit accepteert. Dat ik voor jou kan bestaan. Zelf heb ik het ook gedaan om echt van je te houden. Je alles toevertrouwen. Dan voel je pas wat leven is. En wat liefde geven is!
Toen ik jou voor het eerst zag deed jij mijn hart sneller slaan. Als ik de kans krijg je beter te leren kennen weet ik dat ik met jou verder wil gaan. Nu je niet bij me bent dan verlang ik naar jou, het kan niet anders zijn dan dat ik van je hou. Jij geeft mijn leven weer kleur en maakt het waard om te leven, ik hoop dat wij elkaar altijd die liefde zullen blijven geven. Het zijn alleen maar woorden. Die ik je vandaag geef. Je zou er niets aan hebben. Wanneer het daarbij bleef. Maar woorden worden daden. Van vriendschap en van trouw. Ze zullen steeds verraden. Hoeveel ik van je hou. In eenzaamheid sprokkel ik schilfers van je schimmen. Peuter veel liefs van je brief uit het verleden. in het donker jouw gedachten ligt onder mijn kussen. En strooi stukjes liefde in de hoop dat we elkaars weg vinden.

Knuffel en veel liefs Dr :Smilie:

----------


## Adillll

je kunt altijd dromen maar alleen allah weet wie is hij en waar is hij. veel succes

----------


## schoonheid28

upppppppppp

----------


## jabir37

Gegroet MI LADY
Althans in geschrift BRAVO BRAVO :ole:  Petje af hoor 
zekker uren werk in gestoken 
meid je bent zeer talent vol , gebruik die dan zinvol (ben je effe knap als je hersens)
mij advies begin maar een boek of poezie laat me weten als je eraan begint (ik koop gelijk1 als beloning)
alvast bedankt 
P.S als je van plan ben nog zo topic te plaatsen stuur een pm bericht om mij in de hoogte te stellen

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

[QUOTE=dr :Smilie: ;5279723]Dear love of my life.. I'm still here. 

Ik voel je zachte adem strelend op mijn huid plagerig verlokkend passie straal je uit. Zwoele kussen dwalen fladderend en traag mijn lichaam is betoverd en beantwoordt stilletjes je brief. We zoeken in elkaar verleidelijke troeven en in ons houding kun je liefde proeven. In verstrengeling gebonden steeds hoger op de tree de hemel binnen bereik. Het is fout, het is niet goed, dat je m'n buikje kribbelt en het hoort niet, dat weten we allebei maar je maakt me zo vrolijk en Allah ziet het. Je hebt het niet voor het kiezen en ik was heus niet van plan mij in jou te verliezen. Maar ja, het is gebeurd dus hou het tussen jou en mij en alsjeblief maak me vrolijk, wild en blij... Je amandel zachte ogen. Voorzien van zwoele glans bereidheid om je te geven in mijn intieme balans. Je handen tastend op mijn huid je lippen vochtig zacht je lokt, ik wacht op je. Je lichaamstaal vol kracht. Voor mij is het zo tastbaar je sensuele gloed ik kan je niet weerstaan. Je zit diep in mijn. Ik wou dat je hier was dicht bij mij n handdruk, n lachje en ik ben blij! Maar je bent er niet, ik ben alleen, met enkel donker om me heen. Ik heb altijd echt van iedereen gehouden. Altijd om iedereen gegeven. Maar jouw verschijning bracht een ommekeer in mijn leven. Door jou weet ik nu dat echte verliefde kan bestaan. Maar ook dat eeuwig onbeantwoorde verlangen hele diepe wonden achter kan laat want liefde maakt je blind. Wordt altijd beweerd. Toch weet ik dat ik je nu zie. Als je het feit accepteert. Dat ik voor jou kan bestaan. Zelf heb ik het ook gedaan om echt van je te houden. Je alles toevertrouwen. Dan voel je pas wat leven is. En wat liefde geven is!
Toen ik jou voor het eerst zag deed jij mijn hart sneller slaan. Als ik de kans krijg je beter te leren kennen weet ik dat ik met jou verder wil gaan. Nu je niet bij me bent dan verlang ik naar jou, het kan niet anders zijn dan dat ik van je hou. Jij geeft mijn leven weer kleur en maakt het waard om te leven, ik hoop dat wij elkaar altijd die liefde zullen blijven geven. Het zijn alleen maar woorden. Die ik je vandaag geef. Je zou er niets aan hebben. Wanneer het daarbij bleef. Maar woorden worden daden. Van vriendschap en van trouw. Ze zullen steeds verraden. Hoeveel ik van je hou. In eenzaamheid sprokkel ik schilfers van je schimmen. Peuter veel liefs van je brief uit het verleden. in het donker jouw gedachten ligt onder mijn kussen. En strooi stukjes liefde in de hoop dat we elkaars weg vinden.

Knuffel en veel liefs Dr :Smilie: [/QUOTE



mooie geschreven! alleen jammer dat je 40 jaar bent maar toch bedankt!

----------


## dr:)

Salam alikoem,
Your welcome. 
DjazakAllahoe gairan (moge Allah je belonen met iets beters).

----------


## Leuke_meneer

Still missing?? Sjonge jonge had onderhand wel verwacht dat je iemand aan de haak had geslagen


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone

----------


## Mr.Nice Smart Succesfull

Hello dear love...

The dream love of your live vinden is dat moeilijk maybe maar de technologie van tegenwoordig maakt t een stuk makkelijker! 
Dus maak er gebruik van, internet is een mooi medium maakt de mens snel slim zeg ik altijd maar...
Anyway ik kan je oproep beamen, Het leven en de toekomst heb je zelf in de hand.
Zoek en gij zult vinden aktie =reactie!!! 

Er is niks mooiers dan met je geliefde, gelijk gestemde te genieten van het leven de zonsondergang bekijken vanuit een riat in marrakech!!! 
Een dessert toch te maken en leuke dingen doen dat houd het leven leuk.. 

Avontuur, spanning, vreemde plekken ondekken, elkaar en jezelf observeren en corrigeren zijn naar mijn mening de sleutel tot een lang en gelukkig samen zijn!!! 

Een hoog fairytailgehalte leven ligt in elkaars handen vorm een team.

LPH

Love Peace and Happiness

----------


## Casa.man

Pm me

----------


## abderrr

Je gedichtcreatie en je reacties komen niet overeen

----------


## schoonheid28

> Still missing?? Sjonge jonge had onderhand wel verwacht dat je iemand aan de haak had geslagen
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone



veel lelijke mannen hier en absoluut niet serieus zijn

----------


## schoonheid28

> salaam, en al iets gevonden?


neee veel mannen die lelijk zijn of niet serieus

----------


## schoonheid28

> Salam alikoem,
> Your welcome. 
> DjazakAllahoe gairan (moge Allah je belonen met iets beters).



chokran!

----------


## souf_92

Salam, Met alle respect voor u schoonheid28, wil ik graag mijn mening vermelden. Er zijn wel degelijk mannen die aan jouw eisen voldoen. Maar die mannen hebben maar 1persoon waar ze naar opkijken en als voorbeeld voor de mensheid beschouwen.Die man heet Mohamed sallahoehalejhimwasalam. Dus wil jij een man die samen met jou naar de perfectie wil streven en inshallah de paradijs binnentreden. Dan zou ik je (alleen met positieve bedoelingen) aanraden om de voorbeeld van de vrouwen van onze profeet te volgen. ik wil je niet beoordelen want alleen Allah mag dat doen. Laat het duidelijk zijn dit is een nasiha voor inshallah (nadeze bericht gelezen te hebben) onze zuster die de islam ziet als de vrijheid ,de liefde, de kennis ,en de toekomst (met toekomst bedoel ik de hiernamaals). Ik wens dat al de onwetenden op een dag de stap zetten naar de islam. Amien. bedankt voor het lezen. Walhamdoelilahirabilralamien.

----------


## souf_92

Mensen indien ik iets verkeerd gezegd heb ,wijs me dan op mijn fouten a.u.b.

----------


## schoonheid28

upppp

----------


## elmorabet

Uit welke roman boek heb je dit gekopieerd. Teveel eisen daar knappen mannen van af.

----------


## Mika'il

Upppp 


> upppp

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

> Still missing?? Sjonge jonge had onderhand wel verwacht dat je iemand aan de haak had geslagen
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone



helaaas niet

----------


## schoonheid28

> Prachtige woorden je hoeft niet meer te wachten.
> Wil jegraag beter leren kennen




ik zou zeggen stuur een pm dan zal ik daarop reageren

----------


## schoonheid28

> Salam meid, ik heb je verhaal aandachtig doorgelezen. Op de een of andere manier voel ik mezelf hiertoe aangetrokken, wat jij beschrijft is wat ik kan bieden. Nog vullen praatjes geen gaatjes, ik ben een man van daden, en een man die zich aan zijn woord houd. Hopelijk hoop ik hiermee in contact met jou te kunnen gaan.



je kan me een pm sturen

----------


## schoonheid28

> Dear love of my life.. I'm still here. 
> 
> Ik voel je zachte adem strelend op mijn huid plagerig verlokkend passie straal je uit. Zwoele kussen dwalen fladderend en traag mijn lichaam is betoverd en beantwoordt stilletjes je brief. We zoeken in elkaar verleidelijke troeven en in ons houding kun je liefde proeven. In verstrengeling gebonden steeds hoger op de tree de hemel binnen bereik. Het is fout, het is niet goed, dat je m'n buikje kribbelt en het hoort niet, dat weten we allebei maar je maakt me zo vrolijk en Allah ziet het. Je hebt het niet voor het kiezen en ik was heus niet van plan mij in jou te verliezen. Maar ja, het is gebeurd dus hou het tussen jou en mij en alsjeblief maak me vrolijk, wild en blij... Je amandel zachte ogen. Voorzien van zwoele glans bereidheid om je te geven in mijn intieme balans. Je handen tastend op mijn huid je lippen vochtig zacht je lokt, ik wacht op je. Je lichaamstaal vol kracht. Voor mij is het zo tastbaar je sensuele gloed ik kan je niet weerstaan. Je zit diep in mijn. Ik wou dat je hier was dicht bij mij n handdruk, n lachje en ik ben blij! Maar je bent er niet, ik ben alleen, met enkel donker om me heen. Ik heb altijd echt van iedereen gehouden. Altijd om iedereen gegeven. Maar jouw verschijning bracht een ommekeer in mijn leven. Door jou weet ik nu dat echte verliefde kan bestaan. Maar ook dat eeuwig onbeantwoorde verlangen hele diepe wonden achter kan laat want liefde maakt je blind. Wordt altijd beweerd. Toch weet ik dat ik je nu zie. Als je het feit accepteert. Dat ik voor jou kan bestaan. Zelf heb ik het ook gedaan om echt van je te houden. Je alles toevertrouwen. Dan voel je pas wat leven is. En wat liefde geven is!
> Toen ik jou voor het eerst zag deed jij mijn hart sneller slaan. Als ik de kans krijg je beter te leren kennen weet ik dat ik met jou verder wil gaan. Nu je niet bij me bent dan verlang ik naar jou, het kan niet anders zijn dan dat ik van je hou. Jij geeft mijn leven weer kleur en maakt het waard om te leven, ik hoop dat wij elkaar altijd die liefde zullen blijven geven. Het zijn alleen maar woorden. Die ik je vandaag geef. Je zou er niets aan hebben. Wanneer het daarbij bleef. Maar woorden worden daden. Van vriendschap en van trouw. Ze zullen steeds verraden. Hoeveel ik van je hou. In eenzaamheid sprokkel ik schilfers van je schimmen. Peuter veel liefs van je brief uit het verleden. in het donker jouw gedachten ligt onder mijn kussen. En strooi stukjes liefde in de hoop dat we elkaars weg vinden.
> 
> 
> 
> Knuffel en veel liefs Dr






mooi geschreven!

----------


## Karim A

De prins op het witte paard bestaat niet, geen mens is volmaakt. Dus je moet risico's durven nemen en vertrouwen op Allah. Anders ben je volgend jaar nog op dit forum. Succes :Smilie:

----------


## Majidje

> Hey,
> 
> ik ben Giorgio, 23 jaar van Caap Verdiaans afkomst en een man die opzoek is naar wat ontlading. Het is de laatste tijd zwaar geweest in de liefde etc. en nu zoek ik gewoon een friend en mogelijk meer, om leuke dingen mee te doen. Eten, sauna's chillen gewoon.
> 
> Laat het mij maar weten PM me, laat je nummer achter of mail me: [email protected]
> 
> Grt
> 
> Giorgio


Dit is wat ze nodig heeft haha. Blikkbaar wijst ze iedereen af die serieus op haar oproep reageert aangezien topic nog bestaat

----------


## mokk

wat romantisch.

Ik ben erg onder de indruk

----------


## schoonheid28

> Dit is wat ze nodig heeft haha. Blikkbaar wijst ze iedereen af die serieus op haar oproep reageert aangezien topic nog bestaat


nee dank je

oordelen dat kunnen marokanen goed! er zit geen 1 persoon tussen die eerlijk en sirieus is! alleen maar praatjes waar ik geen aandacht aan wil besteden!

----------


## yassin_4

Miss ben ik jou ware ben een nette jongen

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

> wat romantisch.
> 
> 
> Ik ben erg onder de indruk


dank je wel

----------


## Lion_88

Jij leeft in een film, Serieus, of je komt zwaar aandacht tekort.of je kickt er juist op. Maar zo kom je in ieder geval in contact met half nederland. Succes!

----------


## Nasir2

> nee dank je
> 
> oordelen dat kunnen marokanen goed! er zit geen 1 persoon tussen die eerlijk en sirieus is! alleen maar praatjes waar ik geen aandacht aan wil besteden!


Neem een bekeerling.

----------


## schoonheid28

[QUOTE=Nasir2;5336178]Neem een bekeerling.[/QUOTE

beslis voor jezelf heb jou niks gevraagd!

----------


## Nasir2

[QUOTE=schoonheid28;5336255]


> Neem een bekeerling.[/QUOTE
> 
> beslis voor jezelf heb jou niks gevraagd!



 :ole:  Hahaha..Nee jij zelf ook niet...Daarom komt ie niet...Je denkt heel wat te zijn... :ole:

----------


## insideyou

> Dear love of my life.. You're still missing...!
> 
> Ik vermoed dat we nooit eerder in contact zijn geweest, desondanks schrijf ik je deze brief omdat ik me een beetje zorgen maak... 
> Van jongs af aan is me namelijk door talloze mensen beloofd en verzekerd dat je ooit 'out of the blue' in mijn leven zou stappen om me te overweldigen met je liefde. Na 29 jaar, is er nog steeds geen teken van leven. Zo nu en dan komt er iemand langs die zich voordoet als jij, maar deze valt dan snel door de mand en de teleurstelling is dan des te groter.. Substitute love.. Hmmm niet mijn ding.
> 
> Wat is precies het probleem? Lopen we elkaar toevallig mis? Zoek je me op de verkeerde plaatsen? Of weet je de weg naar mijn hart niet? Ik kijk zelf ook heel goed om me heen maar ook dat eindigt niet in succes. 
> 
> In mijn dromen ben je een aantrekkelijke, lange, atletische man met een mooi gevormd postuur. Je gezicht is puur,mannelijk en straalt n en al charme uit. Dat ondeugend trekje dat je typeert, doet de vlinders in mijn grommen van de honger..honger naar jouw aanwezigheid. Moet je nagaan dat deze turbulentie al veroorzaakt wordt door dagdagelijkse fantasien. Ik vraag me af welke explosies de realiteit met zich mee zal brengen.Maar of je enigszins dezelfde man bent als in mijn dromen, is nog maar de vraag?
> 
> ...


Goodluck finding your prince op het witte geitje beautiful! Dikke snot X

----------


## schoonheid28

niemand??????????????

----------


## Majidje

> niemand??????????????


Als je ze allemaal afwijst blijft niemand over he  :tong uitsteken: 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk

----------


## Desiderium

En wat betreft je topic schoonheid ( over smaak valt te twisten),ik bleef haken bij ambitie en een goede baan..
En dat de Islam centraal moet staan in jouw relatie.
Ik zie mezelf niet met een djelaba lopen en vrijdag braaf naar de moskee gaan.


Maar ik wens je vooralsnog succes en sterkte bij je zoektocht
 :stout:

----------


## Diaz1986

Hi Love of your life, Why is he still missing??
L.s. 
Erg aantrekkelijk is het, ja zeker, wanneer ik met mijn ogen dwaal over dit literaire hoogstandje. Erg vaak komt het helaas niet voor bij soortgenoten. Of dit een gebrek aan talent is, betwijfel ik, echter meer een angst om je te uiten op zon expressieve wijze. Alom lof. 
29 zal inmiddels 31 zijn, tenzij de techniek zich verder ontwikkeld heeft, en de 27 van 2012 heeft aangepast naar 29. Wie zal het zeggen, bovendien, is het berhaupt relevant om dit te beredeneren?
Nee.!!
Enfin, ik wil me absoluut niet positioneren al de mogelijke jij, sterker nog, ik ben ik, en ik, hmmm, ik is iemand die net als jij, en daarmee bedoel ik uiteraard niet de jij waar jij naar opzoek bent, maar de jij als auteur van het schrijven, van dromen houdt, iemand die overloopt van ambitie en elke dag opstaat met een lach waarmee ik de zon verwelkom. 
Ik heb een rijke fantasie, althans dat is de benaming die de maatschappij aan mijn gedrag toekent. Er zijn dagen waarop ik hunker naar haar, haar die op me wacht wanneer ik thuis kom, of haar de ik opwacht wanneer ik thuis zit. Haar die ik mag omarmen, vast houden, verrassen, verwarmen, haar die mij doet verlangen naar die momenten waarop je samen bent. Maar zij, zij die ik haar noem, is niet. 
Terneergeslagen, neem ik weer plaats op de rand van mijn bed alwaar ik mijn kussen vast pak. Stevig omarm ik haar, ik voed mezelf met de gedachte dat zij er ooit zal zijn, en tot die dag leg ik mijn hoofd te rusten met een kussen geklemd tussen mijn armen. Substitute love, ach het is maar een kussen. 
De dagen passeren, nachten worden dagen, dagen worden maanden, het gaat te snel, de tijd. Er zijn momenten waarbij ik filosofeer over de relativiteit, kan ik niet heel even de tijd stil zetten, zorgen dat de zomer langer blijft, zorgen dat ik nog even kan genieten van die zonnestralen die als warmte elementen een tijdelijke vervanging zijn voor de liefde waar ik naar smacht. Helaas, de bladeren scheiden zich van de bomen, bruin en verdord worden ze door de wind afgevoerd. De dagen worden korten en de angst dat het wederom een eenzame winter wordt doet zijn intrede. 
Noodgedwongen struin ik het internet af opzoek naar een warm onderkomen tijdens de bittere winter. De gedachten nemen het weer over. Een koude winter, geitenwollen sokken, warme chocolademelk, achter venster aanschouwen hoe sneeuwvlokken neerdalen op aarde. Zelfs mijn fantasie, mijn kussen en de mogelijkheid om te overwinteren in een subtropisch klimaat, fungeren niet voldoende als surrogaat. 
Het is echt tijd dat zij haar intrede doet, zij die lief is, zij die niet op haar mondje gevallen is en tegen gas zal geven wanneer het moet. Zij die culinair genie is doch liever kijkt hoe ik als Bach in de keuken de instrumenten bespeel. Zij die geurt als rode rozen, Zij die mijn geest bedwelm wanneer ik aan haar denk. Soms bekruipt mij de gedachte dat het allemaal te mooi is om waar te worden. Ik verwacht te veel en dien genoegen te nemen met mijn lot. 
Nee, ik geloof in mijn sprookje, mijn ideale levenspartner, mijn eega, mijn levensgezellin, mijn wederhelft, mijn gemalin, waarmee ik de wereld over reis, waarmee ik steen voor steen, funderingen mee opbouw, funderingen waarop een huis zal rusten, alwaar ik met haar een tafel zal delen, waaraan kinderen plaatsnemen. Mijn sprookje waarin we dansen over het strand onder een briljant heldere sterren hemel, waarbij passie en liefde als twee vlammen elkander omarmen. 
Goodmorning, this is your samsung galaxy wake up call, its 6:30 AM, you have to wake up.
Grommmmmm..!! 
Terug naar de dagelijkse realiteit, Ik hoop dat zij geen moeite heeft met mijn tijden, ik begin om half 7 met mijn krantenwijk, vervolgens moet ik brood aan vullen bij de Jumbo en als dat achter de rug is stap ik op de fiets naar de kassen waar ik 9 uur ga zwoegen. Alleen de rode tomaten plukken Achmed, Alleen de rode!! De groene pas over 2 weken. 
En daar strijk ik dan iedere dag mijn overhemden, poets ik mijn schoenen voor en bezoek ik 3 keer per maand een stomerij voor. 

Ik vergeet mijn rode stropdassen te benoemen. 

Yours faithfully,

----------


## schoonheid28

upppie

----------


## Desiderium

Zielig wijf dit joh....

----------


## Gentleman69

Sallam alaikoem ik heb je verhaal gelezen mooi zeg prachtig ik zou je graag willen leren kennen om wat meer over mezelf te vertellen ik heb whats app dat is 0687563886 je kan me appen ik wacht met smacht op je xxxxx

----------


## schoonheid28

> Zielig wijf dit joh....


en jij een zielig jochie

----------


## schoonheid28

> en wat betreft je topic schoonheid ( over smaak valt te twisten),ik bleef haken bij ambitie en een goede baan..
> En dat de islam centraal moet staan in jouw relatie.
> Ik zie mezelf niet met een djelaba lopen en vrijdag braaf naar de moskee gaan.
> 
> 
> Maar ik wens je vooralsnog succes en sterkte bij je zoektocht


nee jij ziet jezelf op vrijdag in je skinny broekje naar de disco gaan.. ! Gooi jezef weg

----------


## Majidje

Topic bestaat al bijna twee jaar...is het zo moeilijk om een geschikte kandidaat te vinden? 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk

----------


## biekramrakesh

down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Temsemen78

No tankstanks

----------


## zackaria1988

wou tis alsof ik een boek zit te lezen, UP

----------


## Tetouani-Martil88

Prachtig boek

----------


## Nasir2

> Prachtig boek


Nu nog ff het einde van het boek...Nog paar jaar wachten..

----------


## Nasir2

> nee jij ziet jezelf op vrijdag in je skinny broekje naar de disco gaan.. ! Gooi jezef weg


 :ole:  Ga jij zeker topless, komt zeker de ware onderhand.  :ole:

----------


## Azizzzz

Het lijkt wel een roman.

----------


## Aker3ie21

Salam.. Ik wil graag vragen waarom jy ander mans foto als jou profielfoto gebruikt ik ken dit meisje namelijk ze komt uit eindhoven.. gelieve deze foto te verwijderen...

----------


## Noufaila26

Salaam, jij bent echt een top schrijfster, moet je wat mee doen! Hoop dat je ondertussen al iemand hebt gevonden die bij je past. Anders up!

----------


## mustapha11

Wouw wat een lang lijst 📃 heb geen zin om te lezen kan je voor me lezen

----------


## LuckyBadBoss

Je lijkt meer Turks dan Marokkaans eigenlijk..

----------


## Aker3ie21

> Je lijkt meer Turks dan Marokkaans eigenlijk..


omdat ze fake is ah boys

----------

